# onboard speakers?



## stareleigh (Dec 8, 2010)

I'm installing a HT in a new paneled den and my better half doesn't want to put holes in the wall or have speakers or wires on the floor, etc. I have looked into a soundbar system, like the Polk 6000, and it's also been suggested that I buy the Artisan speakers that attach directly to the television (which seem very expensive) or simply use a 2.1 system, as I have shelves on the wall opposite the TV -- behind the sofa where we sit-- where I could put bookshelf speakers. The room itself is not too large, so it does not need a huge system. We will expect to use the system as much for listening to music as watching television, and I would appreciate any suggestions.
P.S. We did look carefully at the new Bose videowave, but we want to power a second set of (stereo ) speakers in an adjacent room, and it looks like the Bose will not allow that.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

stareleigh said:


> I'm installing a HT in a new paneled den and my better half doesn't want to put holes in the wall or have speakers or wires on the floor, etc. I have looked into a soundbar system, like the Polk 6000, and it's also been suggested that I buy the Artisan speakers that attach directly to the television (which seem very expensive) or simply use a 2.1 system, as I have shelves on the wall opposite the TV -- behind the sofa where we sit-- where I could put bookshelf speakers. The room itself is not too large, so it does not need a huge system. We will expect to use the system as much for listening to music as watching television, and I would appreciate any suggestions.
> P.S. We did look carefully at the new Bose videowave, but we want to power a second set of (stereo ) speakers in an adjacent room, and it looks like the Bose will not allow that.
> Thanks in advance.


Hello,
One of my Best Friends Owns Artisans and they are truly amazing considering the Form Factor. If needing to have as visually unobtrusive as possible Speakers, I do not think there are many better.

My Friend Owns a Professional Studio and previously used almost 7 foot tall Dunlavy Speakers in his HT, but his Wife hated them and he eventually capitulated provided he could get Artisans. He is also a Professional Horn Player and really is a sonic ninja and loves them. I was shocked at how good the Sound was.

If you really value Sound Quality and need a stealth installation, I would go with them. Soundbars or a Bose Setup will not come close.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Emuc64 (Nov 15, 2009)

Hi Jack,

I've never heard of Artisans. Do you have a link/model of what your friend got? I don't think I did a correct search.

Thank you.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Emuc64 said:


> Hi Jack,
> 
> I've never heard of Artisans. Do you have a link/model of what your friend got? I don't think I did a correct search.
> 
> Thank you.


Google Artison.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Indeed. Artison. I should have paid closer attention to correct Spelling of the Brand as opposed to using the same Spelling as the OP. I am not a huge fan of Speakers that small, but was impressed given the size constraints. I will ask my Friend for the Model he Owns. While nice, compared to the Dunlavy SC-IV's that he used to have setup there is no contest. But again, that Speaker is taller than most People and the Artisons are tiny.
JJ


----------



## stareleigh (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks Gents,
I don't see much enthusiasm for the 2.1 solution, so I'll probably suck up the cost of the Artisons.


----------



## Emuc64 (Nov 15, 2009)

Kal Rubinson said:


> Google Artison.


Thanks Kal! I ended up with Artisan Breads, Hotels, you name it... :innocent:


----------



## Emuc64 (Nov 15, 2009)

Jungle Jack said:


> Indeed. Artison. I should have paid closer attention to correct Spelling of the Brand as opposed to using the same Spelling as the OP. I am not a huge fan of Speakers that small, but was impressed given the size constraints. I will ask my Friend for the Model he Owns. While nice, compared to the Dunlavy SC-IV's that he used to have setup there is no contest. But again, that Speaker is taller than most People and the Artisons are tiny.
> JJ



Hi Jack. No worries. I was only curious about them. I never know who will ask about speakers that are concerned about space issues or WAF. (As if somehow, I'm now the expert in speakers because I've researched a bunch of stuff and went with something that's not a $200 HTIB.) At least now I have an alternative to share. Might be better than the sound bar option for them as well. And of course, I point them to this site. :T But some people just want fast answers and have no patience for several months worth of research.


----------

